# Dare County reopening



## Shortrod (Apr 7, 2020)

So who’s heading to the beach on the 16th? Looks like the fish are biting


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

I'm going to wait and see what happens , If it looks like the "Rona" numbers stay down I'll do trip but for now I'll watch and plan on a fall trip.


----------



## Shortrod (Apr 7, 2020)

I can’t go on the 16th but I’m hoping to be able go before the end of the month. I’d really enjoy a fresh sea mullet dinner🤤


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

From my friends that live there things in the grocery stores are scare , So bring all the paper products with you and any cleaning supplies you think you'll need , The Seafood markets are aren't well stocked since the commercial markets aren't buying since a lot of restaurants aren't opening up yet so commercial fishermen aren't going out if they have nowhere to sell it . Plan accordingly


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

just got here in kitty hawk. Getting the cottage ready for what rentals still want to come. Hopefully friday I will start at sunrise for close to shore and latter for whoever is hungry. Near frisco a 3lb sea mullet caught. Best Ive done is 1.8 lb. Let yall know how it goes. Takes longer for kitty hawk to heat up.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

be in Avon on the 16th


----------



## Shortrod (Apr 7, 2020)

My schedule looks like I’ll be going on the 28th after work. Maybe the weather will cooperate. Problem will be deciding what to fish for. Mullet, blues, drum, trout, tuna, dolphin?? Hard decisions


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

from what Im understanding according to tw fishing report the blues should be everywhere, big drum arte at the point, sea mullet and most varieties are south of oregon inlet but as things warm up fishing should improve going north to kitty hawk where Im at this weekend. I hope to get out tomorrow ans see whats biting on sand fleas both real and artificial.


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

rode by avalon pier and took a look, entrance door down, pier empty but a lot of new construction on handrails and side slats.


----------



## fishiker (Dec 10, 2015)

beachcaster said:


> rode by avalon pier and took a look, entrance door down, pier empty but a lot of new construction on handrails and side slats.


Talked with a friend who is a regular. He said Avalon hopes to open this Saturday.


----------



## ncst8man1999 (Apr 3, 2020)

Making a day trip on Saturday....hope it works out


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

to bad opening to the public is midnight instead of noon friday. You could get in some extra time.


----------



## ncst8man1999 (Apr 3, 2020)

Yeah, missed a whole week in April. During the spring and fall I usually do so.e overnights when you can stay on the beach. In between I just make a long day trip. Saturday looks like the best day anyway I think. 

We shall see!!


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

got skunked throwing different color zmann colors but I was 2 hrs from low tide. I will go later and use sand fleas and fishbites . Update this evening. Im at the 3.5 mile post. I was surprised how warm the water was.


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

Lots of sea mullet but not very big on sand fleas, lots of big female sand fleas. Caught on fishbites both clam and sand flea. Skunked again this morning the 16th with mirror lures, and artificial looking for mr flounder ( release if caught ) trout or puppy drum, oh well.


----------



## fishiker (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks for the update @beachcaster Looks like we're heading down Saturday and will be staying in KH. Talked to a guy yesterday who said he had been catching plenty of Sea Mullet including a couple over a lb.


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

wish I was where he is haha. Slow for me yesterday but I think I picked a crappy spot, going to first day spot today. I did have a blues attack this morning on my soft lures looking for trout and flounder.


----------



## Shortrod (Apr 7, 2020)

Finally soaked some baits yesterday afternoon. Tide was falling and the water was stirred up. Managed a nice mullet a spot and a 16 inch puppy drum.


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

at least you were catching and not just fishing


----------



## Shortrod (Apr 7, 2020)

Weather cooperated today and so did the fish.


----------



## Shortrod (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Shortrod (Apr 7, 2020)

Took the boat out in the sound this morning for a little trout fishing. Then hit the beach this afternoon with the falling tide. Lots of puppy drum!


----------



## Shortrod (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## fishiker (Dec 10, 2015)

We fished the rocks by Little Bridge every morning last week. We caught trout each trip including several keepers and a few puppy drum. Fished off of the bridge one evening and caught trout, flounder, and a nice size black drum. 
The boys had a great time fishing the surf in KDH every day catching a mixed variety. I fished some but only managed to catch skate so I spent more time relaxing with an adult beverage than fishing.


----------

